# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Программа для объединение/сопоставление прайс листов.

## bmvi

Здравствуйте.

нужна программа для объединение/сопоставление прайс листов. Чтобы могла по наименованию находить. 

Подскажите кто знает. по типу E-Trade PriceList Importer. Нигде не могу найти аналоги или крякнутый E-Trade PriceList Importer.

----------


## srv80

Не знаю, насколько актуален еще вопрос, но вроде в 1с8 УТ, УПП, КА, возможно УНФ -  этот функционал встроен... а если надо по наименованию стыковать, то даже ексель можно использовать

----------


## Levitan

> Здравствуйте.
> нужна программа для объединение/сопоставление прайс листов. Чтобы могла по наименованию находить. 
> Подскажите кто знает. по типу E-Trade PriceList Importer. Нигде не могу найти аналоги или крякнутый E-Trade PriceList Importer.


В этой ветке есть ценый список аналогов.




> Не знаю, насколько актуален еще вопрос, но вроде в 1с8 УТ, УПП, КА, возможно УНФ -  этот функционал встроен... а если надо по наименованию стыковать, то даже ексель можно использовать


На этом форуме обсуждался алгоритм нечеткого поиска по названиям в Экселе, безрезультатно.

----------

